# Anyone who has bought Springtech springs off Ebay get in here



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I got a set off of Ebay a couple months ago. I finally got my Tokico struts to go with them and started working on it today. The original struts came off easily, but whoever designed the rear brake hose retainers should punched in the balls :balls: 

So I got all the original struts off the car and started to install my new struts and springs when I noticed that three of the four dust boots where shredded all to hell  Hopefully the local parts store can get them, if not its off to the stealership. I had one good rear boot, so I started to install one of the rears when I noticed that I wasn't really sure which springs went where. Here's the problem. The original front springs were longer than the rears. Also, all the springs were linear.

The new springs aren't marked at all. The two pairs are rather distinct. One pair appears to be a linear rate, and the other has 2 or 3 progressive winds and is longer. The shorter (also the linear ones) are stiff. I can put all the weight of my chunky self on it and there isn't alot of movement. The longer springs (the progressive ones) seem to be much softer. This leads me to believe that the short linear ones are the fronts and the longer progressive springs are the rears. The only thing that seems odd is that the lengths are backwards:

Originals
Front: long
Rear: short

New
Front: short
Rear: long

Please don't turn this into a flamefest and "thats what you get for buying off Ebay". I realize you get what you pay for, and I realize what I got when I bought an $1800 Nissan. The real money goes to the Mustang, but since the Nissan is my daily ride, I wanted to make it look/handle a little better.

If there is anyone with any opinions as to which pair of springs should go on which end, let me know. As of right now, I'm fairly confident that the linears go on the front and the progressives on the rear, and the only doubt that I have is the overall lengths.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

i got springtech springs and um...
there all the same length linear rate
i got the 1.5" drops
there red


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

omnimedia said:


> i got springtech springs and um...
> there all the same length linear rate
> i got the 1.5" drops
> there red


Thats wierd. I'm supposed to have the same ones (1.5", red) but they aren't the same length.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I just put the sprints on mine a month or so ago, don't really remember either being much longer than the other, but I do know the rears went on easier where as the front has to be compressed slightly to get them together. You know that the wider coils with the open end of the springs go down right ? 

I will crawl under mine tonight and see if I can tell which springs have the progressive rates. Something tells me it might have been the fronts ? 

Will let you know what I find.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

mine are still in the box i can look for you and see if there all the same length. im 95% positive they are


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

omnimedia said:


> mine are still in the box i can look for you and see if there all the same length. im 95% positive they are


I'm almost finished with the install. I ended up putting the longer ones on the rear and the shorter ones on the front. I used a set of calipers and measured the thickness of the coils and the shorter ones were slightly thicker. I think it is right because the car sits competely level. Measuring from the floor to the top of the fender lip is 23.75" all the way around. Tonight I have to bleed the rear brakes since I had to disconnect the lines to remove the rear struts.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

wow i feel bad i just got the same springs for my b13 off ebay they are diffrent lengths. so i wonder what happened mine were all the same lengths on the first set. it probably wont end up with an even stance. but im gonna put the new set on my b12. and the old ones on the b13.

the b12 is faster and more fun to drive
so it gets the new springs


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

yup smaller ones in front, looks nice and even now got rid of that gap between the front wheel and the wheel well


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

weird thing, I just pulled off the stock springs, and the front springs are an inch taller than the rear springs. Useless info, I know.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

ever noticed the b2 sits stock like you have really fatpeople in the rear. because the springs in the back are shorter. new springs really helps even it out. so nice


----------

